# New shipment of fish ready for sale. This week specials BLUE TANG $19.99 & more.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New shipment of fish ready for sale.

This weeks specials, sale starts today till Sunday Sept., 28

BLUE TANGS SMALL $19.99 each plus tax

OCELLARIS CLOWN FISH $5.99 each plus tax

SEAHORSES $24.99 each plus tax

CLEANER SHRIMP $12.99 each plus tax

BLOOD SHRIMP $16.99 each plus tax

Many more great prices on other fish.

Here is the list.

Clown Ocellaris Amphiprionocellaris
Tang Blue Hippo Tang Paracanthurushepatus
Goby Sun-tail Amblyeleotris aurora
Wrasse Lubbock's Fairy Cirrhilabruslubbocki
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodonmeleagris
Wrasse Carpenter Paracheilinus carpenteri
Damsel PinkChrysipterarex
Chromis Blue-Green Chromisviridis
Goby Diamond Orange Spot Valencienneapuellaris
Trigger Humu Humu Rhinecanthusaculeatus
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy Cirrhilabrusrubripinnis
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy Cirrhilabruscynapleura
Wrasse Redtail Fairy (Fem) Cirrhilabrusrubimarginatus
Wrasse Royal Flasher Paracheilnuscynaeus
Puffer Honeycomb Canthigastersolandri
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled) Salariasfasciatus
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L) Pterosynchiropussplendidus
Wrasse Red Wetmorella Wetmorella Triocellata
Wrasse Brown Wetmorella Wetmorella Albofasciata
Puffer Narrow Lined Arothronmanilensis
Lionfish Zebra (Dwarf) Dendrochiruszebra
Box Fish Yellow (M) Ostracioncubicus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L) Paracanthurushepatus
Wrasse Dragon Novaculichthystaeniourus
Lionfish Fu-Manchu Dendrochirusbiocellatus
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L) Acanthuruslineatus
Angel Bicolor Centropygebicolor
Angel Gray Poma (Adult) Chaetodontoplusmelanosoma
Angel Y/Tailed Poma Adult Chaetodontopluschrysocephalus
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult) Acanthuruspyroferus
Angel Watanabe (Fem) (M/L) Genicanthuswatanabei
Puffer Dogface Arothronnigropunctatus
Uchin Black Long Spine Diademasetosum
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L) Pseudobalistesfuscus
Lionfish Black Volitan Pteroisvolitans
Lionfish White Volitan Pteroislunulata
Damsel 3-Stripes Dascyllusaruanus
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino) Dascyllustrimaculatus
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled) Salariasfasciatus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasomaveliferum
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) Ctenochaetustominiensis
Trigger Clown (M/M/L) Balistoidesconspicillum
Cow Fish Long Horn (M/L) Lactoriacornuta
Rabbitfish Double Bar Siganusvirgatus
Snail Turbo Tectusniloticus
Bumble Bee (Stripe Whelks snail) Cantharus Undusus
Anemone Long Tentacle Radianthusmalu
Anemone Regular Sebae Radianthus simplex
Tang Blue Hippo Tang Paracanthurushepatus
Goby Two Spot Signigobiusbiocellatus
Goby Blk Banded Antenna Stonogobiopsxanthorhinica
Goby Asst. Color Coral Gobiodonhistrio
Goby Engineer Pholidichthysleucotaenia
Damsel Neon (Allen's) Pomacentrusalleni
Wrasse Red Checkerboard Halichoeresornatissimus
Wrasse Dragon Novaculichthystaeniourus
Damsel PinkChrysipterarex
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Goby Sun-tail Amblyeleotris aurora
Shrimp Banded Stenopushispidus
Shark Spotted Atelomycterusmarmoratus
Squirrel Fish Big eye Myripristismurdjan
Squirrel Fish Stripes Sargocentrondiadema
Sea Hare Slugs Dorabilliaauricularia
Uchin Black Long Spine Diademasetosum
Crab Sallylightfoot Running Percnon (gibbesi) plannissimum
Snail Turbo Tectusniloticus
Crab Red Stripe Hermit Trizopagrus strigatus
Starfish Choc Chip Protoreasternodosus
Anthias Tiger Queen Pseudanthiaslori


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice......


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

just got back with some nice looking blood shrimp 

......i did come across a pretty uncommon coral, for those interested...it's a solid orange diaseris...relative of fungia and cycloseris, but much more uncommon......if you're into plates, you gotta check this one out..in the $40 tank...a steal


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice fish shipment this weekend!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

$25 a seahorse??? Are you freaking kidding me??? But I can't make the trip this weekend 

Please hold the sale over!


----------

